# My photos of the cities and towns of the Buckeye State! Welcome to Ohio!



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I figured since we didn't have an Ohio Thread I would create one. Also, I want to show everyone that there is much more to Ohio than the Big C's!

We begin our tour of the Buckeye State in Chillicothe, Ohio, the first capital of the Great State of Ohio. But first a brief history.

*Chillicothe (pronounced /ˌtʃɪlɨˈkɒθi/ CHILL-uh-KAW-thee) is a city in the U.S. state of Ohio and the county seat of Ross County. The municipality is located in southern Ohio along the Scioto River. The name comes from the Shawnee name Chalahgawtha, meaning "principal town." Plotted by General Nathaniel Massie on his own land, Chillicothe was the first and third capital of Ohio.

The population was 21,796 at the 2000 census. According to the US Census 2008 estimate, Chillicothe has a population of 22,296, while the Columbus-Marion-Chillicothe, OH Combined Statistical Area has 2,002,604 people. The city is the largest in Ross County, and the center of the Chillicothe Micropolitan Statistical Area (as defined by the United States Census Bureau in 2003).

This was the center of the ancient Hopewell tradition, which flourished from 200 BCE until 500 CE. This Amerindian culture had trade routes extending to the Rocky Mountains. They built mounds for ceremonial and burial purposes throughout the Scioto and Ohio River valleys. Later Native Americans who inhabited the area through the time of European contact included Shawnees.

It was after the American Revolution that most European settlement came to this area. Migrants from Virginia and Kentucky moved west along the Ohio River in search of land. Chillicothe served as the capital of Ohio from the beginning of statehood in 1803 until 1810 when Zanesville became the capital for two years. The capital was moved to Zanesville as part of a state legislative compromise to get a bill passed. In 1812 the legislature moved the capital back to Chillicothe. In 1816 the state legislature voted to move the capital again, to Columbus to have it near the geographic center of the state, where it would be more accessible to most citizens.

Migrants to Chillicothe included free blacks, who came to a place with fewer restrictions than in the slave states. They created a vibrant community in Chillicothe, where they aided runaway slaves coming north. As tensions increased prior to the breakout of the American Civil War, The free black community at Chillicothe became an important stop for refugees on the Underground Railroad. Slaves escaping from the South traveled across the Ohio River to freedom, and then up the Scioto River to get more distance from their former homes and slave hunters. White abolitionists aided the Underground Railroad as well.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chillicothe,_Ohio










Paint Street














































East Second Street











































































































































































































































Intersection of Paint and Second Street










Main and Paint Street

This is the Carlisle Building. It caught fire a few years back and while there have beeb many proposals to fix it, nothing has worked out thus far.





































Ross Country Courthouse.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from Chillicothe.

Main Street























































Paint Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Chillicothe

Last set

Paint Street

Ross County Courthouse




































































































Gay Pride in Southern Ohio!!!




























The end.....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part One

*Pioneers began settling near the portion of Madison Township in what would become Groveport in the early 19th century.

In 1812 Adam Rarey opened a tavern, on what is now Groveport's East Main Street, to serve travelers moving back and fourth between Columbus and southeastern Ohio. By 1831 two settlements-Wert's Grove and Rareys Port began to form side by side along the banks of the Ohio and Erie Canal. The open of the Canal on September 25th 1831 proved to be a boon to the two settlements as warehouses, tanneries, mills, a canal boatyard, and other enterprises sprang up as part of the canal and agriculture economy.

A rivalry developed between Jacob Wert and William Rarey, the two settlement founders. Wert, acting as postmaster, would change the address from Rarey's Port from any mail recieved to Wert's Grove. Rarey would encourage businessmen and residents to list "Rarey's Port" as their home. Rarey, a prosperous businessman and landowner, officially laid out the plat of Rarey's Port in 1844 anlong the western bank of the canal. Wert, who also proved to be a successful businessman and landowner, officially lais out Wert's Grove in 1845 west of Rarey's Port with only College Street separating the two towns. 

Confusion emerged as to which town was the principal settlement in the area. Citizens found having two towns located side by side to be cumbersome and decided to merge the two towns in 1847 with Dr. Abel Clark suggestinf the name "Groveport", a combination of the suffixes of the two towns.

Goveport proved to be an adatable community growning and changing along with new forms of transportation. When the canal began to wane as the dominate form of shipping transportation, the village secured a railroad right of way in 1868. Goveport also took advantage of the new electric traction line railroad wheb it opened in 1904. *

"A walking Tour of Historic Groveport"

Groveport United Methodist Church, 512 Main Street.

Built in 1907, this is the third Methodist Church on tis site. The first was constructed in 1836.The church is noted for its unusal treatment of church architecture, including multiple gables, arched doors and windows, and the distinctive cranberry red brick. The bell in the tower was donated by John. R. Rarey, the "Horse Whisperer". vvvv 



















Groveport Town Hall, 648 Main Street.

Constructed in 1875-1876 as a joint effort by the Village of Groveport, Madison Township, the Masons, and the International Order of Odd Fellows, the three story high Victorian Italianate brick hall originally featured a dry goods and grocery store on the first floor, with Township and Village offices on the second floor.The restored building currently houses the Groveport Heritage Museum, a Cultural Arts Center, Art Gallery and meeting/social space. vvvv



















Inside the museum. vvvv































































































































Second Floor. vvvv




























Looking out the window onto Main Street. vvvv



















Third Floor. vvvv










Looking out onto Main Street. vvvv










Back on the First Floor. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Two

Walking up Main Street. 














































William Rarey Home, 628 Main Street.

Built in 1840, this private federal-style residence was once the home of one of the towns founders. Rarey established the town of Rarey's Port on the Ohio and Erie Canal which flowed just east of the home. vvvv























































United Methodist Church again. vvvv



















Groveport Presbyterian Church. 275 College Sreet.

Constructed in 1853, it is the oldest church in continuous use in Groveport and features beautiful art glass windows. vvvv




























Methodist Church once again. vvvv










Dr. John H. Saylor Home. 462 Main Street.

Currently a private residence, this home was built in 1870 as the Dr, saylor residence and office. During the village's agricultural past, Saylor was known to store gain in the front room. vvvv










The name of this church escapes me right now. vvvv










Veteran's Park. 421 Main Street.

Dedicated in 1997 to honor the nation's veterans. vvvv



























































































Stained glass window from that same unknown church. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Three

Jacob Wert Homes. 481-485 Main Street.

These federal style homes were built in 1844 by Jacob Wert, one of the twons founders. The homes are currently private residence. vvv










rear of the home. vvvv



















walikg up Main Street. vvvv



















Methodist Church. I know you are getting sick and tired of seeing it! lol vvvv























































Madison House. 576 Main Street.

Built in 1830, this structure is one of the earliest buildings in Groveport and orginially served as an Inn and tavern for trabelers along the old Columbus and Lancaster Road, now known ad Main Street. It is currently a private residence. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Four

Groveport Log House, Wirt Road and College Street.

Believed to have been built between 1815-1825, the log house is one of the earliest homes in the village. It's orginal site was at Main and Madison Streets, where the Post Office now sites. In 1974, the house was moved to its current site and restored. The Heritage Nature Center, located in the smaller of two rooms, was created in partnership with Columbus Metro Parks. 
































































Groveport Cemetery
































































Front Street. vvv




























Lock 22, Blacklick Park.

The park was once the site of a canal boatyard where canal boats were built and repaired. The abandon Ohio and Erie Canal ditch is still visible in the park. 

Lock 22 is located a quarter of a mile from the park along the former Scioto Valley Traction Line right of way. The stone lock was built in 1830-1831 and is the only canal lock in Groveport. vvvv
































































Walking back to the car.










Interurban, or former Scioto Valley Traction line tracks. Blacklick Street. vvvv


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.

...nice pictures of small towns America....keep up good work, more please....:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Williamsport, Ohio and Deer Creek State Park*
*
Williamsport, Ohio is a small farming community of about 1,000 people located about 30 miles Southwest of Columbus. Its also my hometown. I included it with my Columbus album because its in Pickaway County, which is one of the conties which make up the Greater Columbus region (I believe 7 counties make it up). *

*Deer Creek State Park*

*This road was named after my family, which was the first family to live on this road. Although, we now spell our name with only one "n" and not two. *









*
Old Hanawalt Farm (Its gone down hill since my family sold it=-0( )vvvvv*





































*Deer Creek State Park*




























*My dog Corky running through the parking lot vvvv*














































*Mom and Corky vvvv*






















































































































































































*Hebron Cemetery, Crownover Mill Rd*

*This cemetery is the final resting place of my Great-great-great grandparents Christopher Hanawalt Sr (1809-1869) and Rebecca Cory (1812-1886). Christopher is the son of Henry Hanawalt (1789-1831) and Mary Caughty (?-1846) and the grandson of Henry George Hanawalt (1721-1794) and Catherine Lehman (?-?) of McVaytown PA, and formerly of Ulm, Germany.

Mary Anne Hanawalt (1836-1907. Never married)*




























CHRISTOPHER C. HANAWALT, whose fine farm of 202 acres, all in one body, is situated on the Foster road in Monroe township, belongs to one of the pioneer families of Ohio and lives on land which was settled on by his maternal grandfather when all this country was the abode only of wild beasts and Indians. Mr. Hanawalt was born on this farm, on March 10, 1853, and is a son of Christopher and Rebecca (Corry) Hanawalt.

The story of the development of any new section has much to interest any true lover of his country, and it is both pleasant and profitable to recall the efforts of the indomitable pioneers who, through their courage and industry, converted this beautiful part of Ohio into the land of peace and prosperity which is exemplified on every side. The Hanawalt family originated in Germany, where Henry Hanawalt, the paternal grandfather of our subject, was born and married. As his family increased, he was led to think of establishing a home across the Atlantic, where many of his countrymen had found comfortable homes awaiting their industry and where conditions were less difficult than in Germany at that time. The Hanawalts came to Ohio and settled in Ross County, and there with German thrift they prospered until the father was accidentally drowned in Paint Creek. He had a numerous family but all the names preserved to us are : Samuel, George, John and Christopher.

Christopher Hanawalt was born in Ross County, Ohio, and his boyhood and youth passed as do those of children who are early bereft of a father. That he grew into an exemplary young man is sufficiently proved by the fact that his father-in-law, Stephen Corry, so highly thought of him and had such confidence in his ability and honesty, as to will him one of his most valuable farms, this being the property on which our subject now resides. To the original tract Christopher Hanawalt added until he owned 202 acres. His death occurred October 30, 1869. He married Rebecca Corry, who was born in Ross County and was a daughter of Stephen and Rhoda Corry.

Stephen Cony was a very early pioneer in Ross County, Ohio. He came to America from England with his wife and two brothers, and settled first on the present site of the newer portions of Chillicothe. Here he cleared a number of acres of land, which he later exchanged for 300 acres in what is now Frankfort. Mr. Corry assisted in building many of the early homes in Chillicothe, many of these being of logs, and he nailed on the first clapboard roof ever used in that city. When he removed his family to Frankfort, the trip was made in an ox cart, through an almost unbroken forest. It was' partly the result of an obstruction in the path that caused the Corry family to locate just where they did. A great elm tree had been blown down and when Mr. Corry saw that it would furnish sufficient bark with which to construct a shanty that would provide shelter for the night, he hastened to utilize the building material at hand and that night the family slept under a roof. The light of the morning showed the location a desirable one and Mr. Cony decided that it would be unnecessary to go further and began to make preparations to establish here a permanent home.

The whole extent of this sketch might be filled with interesting incidents relative to the establishing of this pioneer home, including visits of many curious but not otherwise offensive Indians, while the father was on a trip to the distant mill, and the unwelcome visits.

http://www.heritagepursuit.com/Pickaway/PickawayBio590.htm

*Christopher Hanawalt Sr. vvvv*



















*Rebecca Cory Hanawalt vvvv*






















































*
The Village of Williamsport*







































































































































































































*My old house on Allen Street vvvv*




























*Methodist Church vvvv*





































*Springlawn Cemetery is just outside of town on Rt 22. My Great-great grandpartents, Christopher Hanawalt Jr (1853-1935) and Anne Grice Hanawalt (1870-1896) are buried there, along with aunt Rebecca (1851-1938). *













































*Williamsport Christian Cemetery was recently restored and surprisingly, has alot of vets. Even a few from as far back as the Revolution. *


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

In keeping with the Pickaway County theme I figured it would be a good idea to post pics of the county seat, Circleville.

*History

Noted frontier explorer Christopher Gist was the first recorded European visitor to the Circleville area. Gist reached "Maguck," a small Delaware town of about 10 families on the east bank of the Scioto River and the south side of Circleville, on January 20, 1751, and remained in the town until January 24.

Circleville was founded in 1810. It derived its name from the circular portion of a large Hopewell culture earthwork upon which it was built. The original town plan integrated Circleville into the preexisting land with a street layout of concentric circles. An octagonal courthouse stood directly in the center.

Dissatisfaction rose with Circleville's layout, however, and in 1837, the Ohio General Assembly authorized the "Circleville Squaring Company" to convert it into a conventional grid. By 1856, this had been completed in several phases. No remaining traces of the original earthworks remain, though a few old buildings retain curved walls that were part of the original circular layout.

On October 13, 1999, an F-3 tornado hit the city. A squall line moving through the region spawned several tornadoes in the county, including the F-3 that hit town. The tornado touched down on the north side of town doing substantial damage to a barber shop and a masonry building. A furniture store was also damaged with a hole in its roof where it was reported that items from inside the store were sucked out. Damaged to nearby buildings also occurred as the tornado moved east across the north-central part of town.

The tornado then moved into a residential area in the Northwood Park neighborhood where several homes along Fairlawn Drive were destroyed. Heavy damage to trees and vehicles also occurred in this area. The tornado would lift as it crossed Edgewood Drive, but snapped the tops of some nearby trees as it lifted and moved on.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circleville,_Ohio










Looking down Main Street vvvv 

































































































































































































































































































Memorial Hall on Main Street vvvv









































































The American Hotel on North Court Street. It caught on fire back in October of 2008 and was torn down just before the Pumpkin Show. It was a tragic lose. It turns out, a group of local kids robbed the furniture store on the first floor and then set a couch on fire to destroy any evidence. 

Before vvvv




























After vvvv










Looking up North Court Street vvvv










Our one and only theatre. It only has two screens LOL vvvv



















New Pickaway County Historical Society building on North Court Street vvvv










Banks on North Court Street vvvv



















Intersection of North Court and Main Streets vvvv



















Main Street vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Erie Canal, Circleville, Ohio. I























































State Dam and feeder Canal Park on Canal Road vvvv
































































Scioto River in the background vvvv


















































































Alitte ways down Canal Road vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Erie Canal, Circleville, Ohio II



















Across the Scioto River vvvv


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent tour of Ohio! Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Lancaster (is not pronounced LAN-ka-ster but LANG-kiss-ter by most locals) is a city in Fairfield County, Ohio, in the United States. As of the 2000 census, the city population was 35,335. It is located near the Hocking River, approximately 33 miles (53 km) southeast of Columbus, Ohio. It is the county seat of Fairfield County. The current mayor of Lancaster is Republican David S. Smith, who took office in January 2004. In November 2007, Smith won reelection to a second four-year term commencing in January 2008.

The earliest known inhabitants of the southeastern and central Ohio region were the Hopewell, Adena, and Fort Ancient Native Americans, of whom little evidence survived, beyond the burial and ceremonial mounds built throughout the Ohio and Mississippi valleys. Many mounds and burial sites have also yielded archaeological artifacts. (See also: Serpent Mound and Hopewell Culture National Historic Park, which though not located in Fairfield County proper, are very close by.)

Prior to and immediately after European settlement, the land today comprising Lancaster and Fairfield County, Ohio was inhabited variously by the Shawnee, Iroquois, Wyandot, and other Native American tribes. It served as a natural crossroads for the inter-tribal and intra-tribal wars fought at various times (See also: Beaver Wars). Noted frontier explorer Christopher Gist reached the vicinity of Lancaster on January 19, 1751, when he visited the small Delaware town of "Hockhocking" nearby. Leaving the area the next day, Gist rode southwest to "Maguck," another Delaware town near Circleville.

Having been ceded to the United States by Great Britain after the American Revolution by the Treaty of Paris, the lands north of the Ohio River and west of the Appalachian Mountains became, in 1784, incorporated into the Northwest Territory. White settlers began to encroach on Native American lands in the Ohio Territory. As the new government of the United States began to cast its eye westward, the stage was set for the series of campaigns that culminated in the Battle of Fallen Timbers in 1794 , and the Treaty of Greenville in 1795. With pioneer settlement within Ohio made legal and safe from Indian raids, developers began to speculate in land sales in earnest.

Knowing that such speculation, combined with Congressional grants of land sections to veterans of the Revolution, could result in a lucrative opportunity, Ebenezer Zane in 1796 petitioned the US Congress to grant him a contract to blaze a trail through Ohio, from Wheeling, West Virginia, to Limestone, Kentucky, (near modern Maysville, Kentucky) a distance of 266 miles (428 km). As part of the deal, Zane was awarded square-mile tracts of land at the points where his trace crossed the Hocking, Muskingum, and Scioto rivers. Zane's Trace, as it has become known, was completed by 1797 , and as Zane's sons began to carve the square-mile tract astride the Hocking into saleable plots, the city of Lancaster formally came into being in 1800. It predated the formal establishment of the State of Ohio by three years.

The initial settlers were predominantly of German stock, and emigrated from Pennsylvania. Ohio's longest continuously operating newspaper, the Lancaster Eagle Gazette, was born of a merger of the early Der Ohio Adler, founded about 1807, with the Ohio Gazette, founded in the 1830s. The two newspapers were ferocious competitors—they were on opposite sides of the Civil War, as was the split populace of the city itself—until they merged in 1937. This was shortly after the Gazette was acquired by glassmaker Anchor-Hocking. The newspaper is currently part of the Newspaper Network of Central Ohio, which is in turn a unit of Gannett, Inc.

Initially known as New Lancaster, and later shortened by city ordinance (1805), the town quickly grew; formal incorporation as a city came in 1831. The connection of the Hocking Canal to the Ohio and Erie Canal in this era provided a convenient way for the region's rich agricultural produce to reach eastern markets.

Modern Lancaster is distinguished by a rich blend of 19th-century architecture (best evidenced in historic Square 13, part of Zane's original plot) and natural beauty (best evidenced by the famous Standing Stone, today known as Mount Pleasant) with all the typical modern accoutrements of a small-medium-sized American city.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lancaster,_Ohio


Downtown. Part One

Courthouse vvvv
































































St. Mary's Roman Catholic Church vvvv



























































































Sherif's Office vvvv





























































































































































































































































Decorative Arts Center of Ohio on East Main Street vvvv




























Sherman House on East Main Street vvvv


















































































Municipal Building vvvv









































































Municipal Building vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lancaster

Downtown. Part Two




























































































































































































































































































































General William T. Sherman. A great Civil War Hero and native son. vvvv





































Glass Museum (there use to be a factory on Main, but it closed a few years back and the buildings were leveled.) vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lancaster

Downtown, around the square. Part Three




























Sherman Statue vvvv

























































































































































































































OHHH, now THIS is comforting! lol vvvv










Municipal Building again vvvv































































































































Sherman House again vvvv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great towns of Ohio  looking very nice, epsecially Chilicothe


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Newark, Ohio. November 9th, 2009. I


*Indigenous peoples lived along the river valleys for thousands of years before European contact. More than two thousand years ago, from 100 BC to 500 AD, people of the Hopewell culture transformed the area of Newark. They built many earthen mounds and enclosures, creating the single largest earthwork complex in the Ohio River Valley. The Newark Earthworks, designated a National Historic Landmark, have been preserved to document and interpret the area's significant ancient history. The earthworks cover several square miles. The Observatory Mound, Observatory Circle, and the interconnected Octagon earthworks span nearly 3,000 feet (910 m) in length. The Octagon alone is large enough to contain four Roman Coliseums. The Great Pyramid of Giza in Egypt would fit precisely inside Observatory Circle. The even larger 1,180-foot (360 m)-diameter Newark Great Circle is the largest circular earthwork in the Americas. The 8 feet (2.4 m)-high walls surround a 5 feet (1.5 m)-deep moat. At the entrance, the walls and moat are of greater and more impressive dimensions.

Contemporary archaeogeodesy and archaeoastronomy researchers have demonstrated that the Hopewell and other prehistoric cultures had advanced scientific understandings which they used to create their earthworks for astronomical observations, markings and celebrations. Researchers analyzed the placements, alignments, dimensions, and site-to-site interrelationships of the Hopewell earthworks to understand what had been done. Today, the Ohio Historical Society preserves the Great Circle Earthworks in a public park near downtown Newark, called Mound Builders Park (or the Newark Earthworks) located at 99 Cooper Ave, Newark, Ohio. The area of the Octagon Earthworks had been leased to a country club, but new arrangements in 1997 provide for more public access to it.

Later American Indian tribes inhabiting the area at the time of European contact were distant descendants of the earlier peoples.

After exploration by traders and trappers in earlier centuries, the first European-American settlers arrived in 1802, led by Gen. William C. Schenck. He named the new village after his New Jersey hometown. Later public improvements led to growth in the town, as it was linked to major transportation and trade networks. On July 4, 1825, Governor's Clinton of New York and Morrow of Ohio dug the first shovelfuls of dirt for the Ohio and Erie Canal project, at the Licking Summit near Newark, Ohio. On April 11, 1855, Newark became a stop along the Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Chicago and St. Louis Railroad that connected Pittsburgh to Chicago and St. Louis. On April 16, 1857, the Central Ohio Railroad connected Newark west to Columbus, and later Newark maintained a station on the Baltimore and Ohio Railroad.

The Heisey Glass Company started in Newark in 1895. The factory operated there until the company's demise in 1957 due to changing tastes. Known for being of exceptional quality and craftsmanship, Heisey glass products continue to be highly sought after by collectors. The National Heisey Glass Museum, operated by the Heisey Collectors of America, Inc., is located on Sixth Street in Newark.

In 1909, the Arcade was opened. Modeled after innovative European buildings, it became one of Newark, Ohio's first successful retail emporiums. Later versions became known as shopping malls. At 60,000 square feet, the Arcade is one-third the size of an average Wal-Mart. The original architecture provides a beautiful setting that attracts shoppers to its businesses.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newark,_Ohio


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Newark, Ohio. November 9th, 2009. II


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures of Marysville. The courthouse looks a little like the one in Zanesville.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures of Marysville. The courthouse looks a little like the one in Zanesville.


Really? Cool. I've only drove by Zanesville, I've never actually stopped and checked it out.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kingston, Ohio 

Kingston, Ohio, in Ross county, is 34 miles S of Columbus, Ohio. The village has a population of 1,032. The village was founded in 1834 and originally called Ingston. 

Driving down RT 159



















The village of Kingston

Main Street














































^^ Old School













































































































Kingston United Methodist on Pickaway Street










^^ Intersection of Main and Pickaway Streets



















^^ Mt Pleasant Presbyterian Church‎, Corner of Pickawa and Church Streets










^^ looikng down pickaway towards Main Street










^^ Main Street










Heading outta town.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, even smaller cities/towns have their shares of old nicely-designed buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kingston really reminds of some small towns in Saskatchewan, Canada! 


Nice pics!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Thank aster4000, I'm glad you liked the tour!

@ Yelloe Fever, Really? I'll have o check them out when I get out west! I've always wanted to see the central and other western provinces! 


*Conneaut, Ohio. May 3rd, 2010. Part One.

Conneaut (pronounced /ˈkɒni.ɔːt/) is a city in Ashtabula County, Ohio, United States, along Lake Erie at the mouth of Conneaut Creek, which is the number one steelhead trout stream in the country. The population was 12,734 at the 2000 census.

The city of Conneaut is located on an old Native American trail, later used by early westbound pioneers. The word conneaut comes from the Seneca language, and has a disputed meaning.

A Mississauga village was located at or near Conneaut, c. 1747.

Conneaut is located in the northeasternmost corner of Ohio, bordering the state of Pennsylvania to the east and has 27 square miles (70 km2) within its corporate city limits. The city has been operated under a council-manager government since 1992. The current city manager is Bob Schaumleffel, Jr. It is a mixture of urban areas and rural farmland. The city has over seven miles (11 km) of shoreline along Lake Erie, with beaches, boating facilities and a healthy summer tourist trade. Transportation services Conneaut via Interstate 90, which bisects the city, along with an international shipping port and three railroads. Major industries within the city include CSP of Ohio (formerly Venture Industries), General Aluminum (automotive parts), and CW Ohio (windows and pillars). The city's historic business district and its harbor business district are not as thriving as in the past.

Conneaut was originally named "Salem", and the parts surrounding it were named "Lakeville" from 1944–1964, though these were eventually combined into what is now known as "Conneaut". People still refer to parts of Conneaut as Lakeville or Amboy.

Conneaut is located at 41°56′36″N 80°34′10″W / 41.94333°N 80.56944°W / 41.94333; -80.56944 (41.943313, -80.569476)[5].

According to the United States Census Bureau, the city has a total area of 26.4 square miles (68.5 km²), of which, 26.4 square miles (68.3 km²) of it is land and 0.1 square miles (0.2 km²) of it (0.23%) is water. Conneaut is situated along Lake Erie at the mouth of Conneaut Creek.

Laura Boulton, ethnomusicologist (1899–1980)

Osee M. Hall, was a U.S. House Representative from Minnesota.

Joseph Russell Jones, appointed by Ulysses S. Grant to Minister Resident to Belgium.

Larry Kelley, American football player for Yale University, second winner of the Heisman Trophy

Thomas R. Lyon, lumberman at Ludington, Michigan, and later Chicago, Illinois (1854–1909)

John R. Pillion, Republican member of the United States House of Representatives from New York.

George Morton Randall, United States Army general.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conneaut,_Ohio

Heading down to the Lake!











State and Broad Street. Right to left; Post Office and Library










House on Broad Street. If anyone is looking, I saw a house for sale for $49,000.

On the Lakefront




































































































Next stop, Downtown!



















More to come....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Conneaut, Ohio. May 3rd, 2010. Part Two.*

Starting off on Main Street




























^^ Broad Street






























































































































































































^^ Conneaut United Congregationalist Church





































^^ Conneaut United Congregationalist Church



















^^ City Hall




















The end


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Ashland, Ohio. May 24th, 2010. Part One

Ashland is a city in the U.S. state of Ohio and the county seat of Ashland County. The population was 21,249 at the 2000 census. It is the center of the Ashland Micropolitan Statistical Area (as defined by the United States Census Bureau in 2003). It was incorporated in 1916.

Ashland is well-known in the state for its "welcome sign" that proclaims the city to be "The World Headquarters of Nice People."

Ashland was designated a Tree City USA by the National Arbor Day Foundation.

It was formerly known as Uniontown, but because of another city named Uniontown in Ohio, the city was compelled to adopt a new name. Ashland was recommended as a name by congressman Henry Clay, after the name of his ranch in Kentucky. Later, "Henry Clay High School" was considered as a name for what is now known as Ashland High School.

In the mid-1800s, Ashland pioneers traveled to Oregon, naming a settlement after the town.

Education

Ashland Public LibraryAshland Public Schools enroll 3,775 students in public primary and secondary schools. The district operates eight public schools, including five elementary schools, one middle school, one high school, and one alternative school. Other than public schools, the city is home to Ashland Christian School, St. Edward's Catholic School, and Ashland Montessori School.

The city is also home to Ashland University, which is historically related to the Brethren Church. AU is a private secondary educational institution started under the Brethren Church, also serving as the headquarters for the Brethren Church.

Amish Country

Ashland is on the fringe of Ohio's Amish Country. A fairly high concentration of Old Order Amish live in Ashland County; they can be seen shopping in the local stores. They have set up several Amish stores in the city.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashland,_Ohio



Starting off at Center Street.



















^^ Ezekiel Community Church‎





































^^ Amish gentleman on Center Street. Ashland and Richland counties have a large number of Amish and Mennonite families.





















Next stop, Main Street and Downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks buddy!

*Ashland, Ohio. May 24th, 2010. Part Two*

Main Street and Downtown









































































^^ County Building on College Street










^^ First United Methodist Church, College Street.










^^ Ashland County Court on West Second Street.










County Building on College Street.










More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Ashland, Ohio. May 24th, 2010. Part Three*

Main Street

















































































































































Center Street


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Who can't love the design of those houses? They're beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and really beautiful photos Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Washington Courthouse, Ohio. June 28th, 2010. Part One

Washington Court House is a city in Fayette County, Ohio, United States. It is the county seat of Fayette County and is located approximately halfway between Cincinnati, Ohio, and Columbus, Ohio. The population was 13,524 at the 2000 census. Until 2002, the official name of the city was City of Washington, but there also existed a municipality in Guernsey County, Ohio with the name Washington (now known as Old Washington). The area was originally settled by Virginia war veterans who received the land from the government as payment for their service in the American Revolution. In 2002, a new charter was adopted, officially changing the name to the "City of Washington Court House." The name is often abbreviated as "Washington C.H."

Washington C.H. has an unusual street grid layout. Typically, street grids are arranged east-west and north-south, especially in the Midwest. In this case, the streets in the downtown area, centering on the courthouse building, are arranged northeast-southwest and northwest-southeast. This was done so that all four sides of the courthouse building would receive some sunlight every day of the year. In the traditional grid system, the north side of a building never receives direct sunlight during the fall and winter months.

Court House

The doors are located on the Court Street side of The Fayette County Court HouseThe Fayette County Court House is a host of an unusual event in it's history (reminiscent of the 1960 Harper Lee novel "To Kill a Mockingbird") that is described on a plaque outside the court house. A white mob stormed the court house to carry out vigilante justice upon a black man accused of raping a white woman. Shots were fired from inside the court house to stop the mob, leaving holes in the front doors that are visble to this day.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_Court_House,_Ohio











Fayette County Courthouse.










^^ Court and Main Streets



























































































^^ Main Street



















^^ Main Street



















^^ Main Street




























Fayette County Administration building on the corner of Court and Main Streets










^^ Main Street










^^ Intersection of Court and Main










Looking East on Court Street























































^^ Court Street




























Walking down Court Street





































More to come later......


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures of Washington Courthouse.

I also liked the tour of Conneaut. I'll be in Ashtabula County a week from today, and will try to cover some of that area myself.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures of Washington Courthouse.
> 
> I also liked the tour of Conneaut. I'll be in Ashtabula County a week from today, and will try to cover some of that area myself.


Yeah, I liked Conneaut as well. However, I was not impressed with Ashtabula when I was at Kent State Ashtabula for a Model UN. I've heard people from there refer to it as "trashtabula". I think there is even a website by that name! LOL

*Washington Courthouse, Ohio. June 28th, 2010. Part Two*






















































































































^^ The old movie house on Fayette Street. Strange, it looks almost exactly like ours in Circleville. Although ours is still open.


























































































































































^^ Main Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Rock Mill, Lancaster, Ohio.

Lithopolis Road*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Israel Lutheran Church. Amanda, Ohio

Amanda is a village in Fairfield County, Ohio, United States. The population was 707 at the 2000 census. Amanda was the birthplace of Thomas Sterling, a Republican in the United States Senate from 1913 to 1925.

August 9th, 2010*










Dutch is really a misspelling of Deutsch. Case in point the "Pennsylvania Dutch". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Dutch










^^ Dutch Hollow across from Israel Lutheran Church and cemetery on Lancaster Pike outside of Amanda, Ohio.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Findlay, Ohio. October 4th 2010 *

*Findlay is a city in and the county seat of Hancock County, Ohio, United States.[4] The city metro area is often referred as The Greater Findlay Area. Located in northwestern Ohio, the city lies approximately 50 miles (80 km) south of Toledo. The population was 38,967 at the 2000 census, Greater Findlay Area was at 45,284. It is home to the University of Findlay. The city's official nickname is "Flag City, USA". Findlay is one of only two cities in Hancock County, along with Fostoria. Findlay is one of the few areas in Northwest Ohio that is still growing and is the second largest city in that region.

The Findlay and Hancock County community was named a winner in the first-ever national competition to identify the 100 Best Communities for Young People in September 2005. The honor was awarded through the America's Promise Alliance. Findlay and Columbus were the only two cities in Ohio to receive the distinction. In 2007, Findlay-Hancock County was once again selected (one of 52 repeat honorees), and joined Toledo as the only two cities in Ohio to receive this designation. Findlay is home to Blanchard Valley Regional Hospitals, which has been rewarded one of the best 100 hospitals in the United States.

The city derives its name from a fort erected on its site in 1812 as a local outpost in the War of 1812, which was commenced by Col. James Findlay and named in honor of that officer. The history of Findlay as a village began on the 3rd of July, 1821, when Joseph Vance of Urbana, William Neill of Columbus and Elnathan Cory of New Carlisle entered the area and laid out the site. It was incorporated as a city in 1887.

During the 1880s, Findlay was a booming centre of oil and natural Gas production though the supply of petroleum had dwindled by the early 20th century. The completion of I-75 in the sixties added to the growth of Findlay.

On March 31, 1892, the only known lynching in the history of Hancock County occurred when a mob of 1,000 men, many "respectable citizens", broke into the county jail in Findlay. They lynched Mr. Lytle, who had fatally injured his wife and two daughters with a hatchet the day before, by hanging him twice (first from the bridge, then a telegraph pole) and finally shooting his body over a dozen times. The authorities had intended to secretly convey the prisoner to a suburb at 1 o'clock, where a train was to have been taken for Lima, but their plans were frustrated by the mob.

In 1908, American songwriter Tell Taylor wrote the standard, "Down by the Old Mill Stream" while fishing along the Blanchard River in Findlay. The song was published in 1910.

For three months in the early 1960s, Findlay had the distinction of being the only community in the world where touch tone telephone service was available. Touch tone service was first introduced in Findlay on November 1, 1960.

In 2000, the Findlay area was rated as the "fastest growing small city", and was even stated in a question on Jeopardy!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Findlay,_Ohio

Main Street


















































































Hancock County Courthouse


























































































































































More to come......


----------

